
Bitbucket: Spooning - llambda
https://www.bitbucket.org/spooning/
======
cd34
The typo in the leadin stood out immediately, but, they spelled distributed
correctly later on.

~~~
hess
DistriBITed --- BITbucket. Was it a typo?

------
peter_l_downs
I guess April 1st is starting a little early this year!

~~~
geolqued
Atlassian is a Sydney based company.

    
    
      $ date
      Sun Apr  1 07:50:24 EST 2012

------
wglb
Ok, can we skip the AFJ here on HN?

------
kenneth_reitz
So much win.

